# My 6 month old puppy will not listen



## BethaniiMarcinko (Oct 13, 2012)

He ALWAYS gets into things and he will not listen. Even when we put him in his cage got not listening he keeps getting into stuff. As soon as he gets out if his cage after being put in there for being bad, he starts to jump on the tables to get a pack of cigarette's, paper towels, pens, newspapers, coke cans and his favorite socks and whatever else he can get into. Will he always be this way or he's just a male and doesn't want to listen, like a topical male does? Lol. What would you advise to do? We have never owned a male German Shepherd so we have no clue what to do. Our female German Shepherd that past away about 5 months ago wasn't crazy like he was when she was a puppy. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Sounds like a typical 6mo puppy.

Have faith - soon your pup will start to act better (if you keep up his training and have much patience!).

He is just old enough to start having independent thoughts and wants to do things his way!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

BTW, male or female has nothing to do with it! Both will act the same!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Sounds like he needs to learn a few basic commands, like OFF, LEAVE IT, etc. Have you had him to training classes yet? 

I would not use the crate as a time out. Instead I would limit access to most rooms, using a baby gate, and leash him to you when you let him in the other parts of the house, for short intervals. Practice obedience commands, like DOWN, and SIT, while you are in there. And when he jumps, tell him EH! OFF, then give him a SIT or a DOWN command. 

Let him play with toys while you are in there, and when he tries to chew on a table leg or couch, tell EH! MINE, then show him his bone or chew or toy and say YOURS, and give it to him. He will get it. GSDs are smart. But you have to supervise him every moment for a short while until he starts to figure things out. Then you can drop the leash for a little while longer. Leaving the leash drag will make it easier for you to catch him and correct if necessary. Once he has figured things out, he can spend his inside time off lead and longer times. 

Some dogs are a lot easier than others. Sometimes we forget the pains of puppyhood too.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

I would introduce NILIF if you haven't already.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Sounds to me like he needs more exercise and play time. How much exercise is he getting now?


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Find a good training class to go to. It's more about teaching you to teach your pup. Increase exercise! A tired puppy is a good puppy. Do NOT use a crate or kennel as a punishment. That is his 'safe zone'. If you can't have eyes on the pup or tether him to you for some reason, then put the pup in his crate with a favorite treat. Make sure you're providing mental stimulation as well as physical. Train in short, frequent sessions. Teach the words listed by Selzer. They will always come in handy! 

It seems like you're 'stuck' ATM, so this would be a great time to join a class. I think you'll find the 'hands on' help more beneficial. This pup sounds mischievous and also bored. However, the things he's doing are typical of this breed. Most of what you're describing can be undone with consistent leadership on your part, and lots of praise, etc. when he does what he's told to do. Until he has a good understanding of those commands, punishment for not following them would be cruel.


----------



## KayleeGSD (Oct 2, 2012)

BethaniiMarcinko said:


> He ALWAYS gets into things and he will not listen. Even when we put him in his cage got not listening he keeps getting into stuff. As soon as he gets out if his cage after being put in there for being bad, he starts to jump on the tables to get a pack of cigarette's, paper towels, pens, newspapers, coke cans and his favorite socks and whatever else he can get into. Will he always be this way or he's just a male and doesn't want to listen, like a topical male does? Lol. What would you advise to do? We have never owned a male German Shepherd so we have no clue what to do. Our female German Shepherd that past away about 5 months ago wasn't crazy like he was when she was a puppy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Sounds normal to me. I would control his space better by keeping him on a lead in the home. Also, if there is anything you do not want your pup to have make sure you put it up and away. I would also get a few gates and allow him in certain areas of the home. If you can not watch your pup and keep a close eye on him then he should be placed in his crate or a secure area with lots of toys he can play/chew on. Make sure to keep the crate a happy place for him. If you use the crate as a punishment he will not want to go in it. I kept Kaylee on a short lead while in the house so I could have her out and keep an eye on her. She was not allowed to roam the entire house. When she was given freedom we allowed her in the living room and kitchen. The areas were blocked off with gates keeping her contained and all items were put up and away from her. Good luck!


----------



## Marc (Oct 25, 2012)

Castlemaid said:


> Sounds to me like he needs more exercise and play time. How much exercise is he getting now?


I was thinking the EXACT same thing. This puppy needs some serious time on the field running round chasing balls, he has far to much energy which is causing the interpreted misbehaviour (he is just looking for a mental and physical stimulus, as an outlet for his energy).

Also, as mentioned, dont use his crate as a punishment, this needs to be a place associated with good things (this will help in the future).


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how long have you had this dog? any classes, do you train
and socialize daily? any dog will act the way yours does without
training. find a trainer and ask a lot of questions on the forum.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

If you're really busy at home and can't constantly keep an eye on him, put him on a leash and keep that leash attached to you.


----------



## BethaniiMarcinko (Oct 13, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> how long have you had this dog? any classes, do you train
> and socialize daily? any dog will act the way yours does without
> training. find a trainer and ask a lot of questions on the forum.


I believe we have had him for about 2 months or so now since sept 23 or 24th. No we haven't taken him to any classes yet we are trying to save money. He doesn't socialize daily, he does take walks with my bestfriend's dog from time to time when she wants to walk her dog.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## BethaniiMarcinko (Oct 13, 2012)

Castlemaid said:


> Sounds to me like he needs more exercise and play time. How much exercise is he getting now?


I try to take him out for walks everyday but he seems to when he knows that we are going towards home he starts pulling and running back home. We play frisbee outside everyday.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

You will save a ton of money having either an obedient dog or one you supervise well because if they start eating things like cigarettes, socks, etc, you will be paying big time at the vet office!

I always bring my one dog who is like the Tasmanian Devil on home visits where people think they want a puppy and think they have puppy proofed their houses. He shows them where everything is that needs to be fixed, put up, put away because I just let him rip! I would strongly suggest greater puppy proofing, Bethanii. Set the dog up to succeed by putting things up and away where he can't get them. Managing ourselves sometimes results in really great behavior in our dogs!


----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

selzer said:


> Sounds like he needs to learn a few basic commands, like OFF, LEAVE IT, etc. Have you had him to training classes yet?
> 
> I would not use the crate as a time out. Instead I would limit access to most rooms, using a baby gate, and leash him to you when you let him in the other parts of the house, for short intervals. Practice obedience commands, like DOWN, and SIT, while you are in there. And when he jumps, tell him EH! OFF, then give him a SIT or a DOWN command.
> 
> ...


AGREE!!
Couldn't have said it better. We still have Maggie on the leash hooked on the front of the couch right by us. We do let her off if we're going to be in the other room and when we know we will be able to keep an eye on her.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

People usually often greatly underestimate the exercise needs of a six month old. Typically they hear a ton of dire warnings about too much exercise harming the hips or developing joints. The main thing to avoid is a lot of repeated jumping and forced running on pavement. Hiking off leash, playing ball/fetch on grass, soft surface, swimming, etc - are all fine. Puppy will also need to have his mind worked and stimulated by outings to new places and training sessions. Misbehaviour is always a symptom of something else, usually lack of exercise and mental stimulation. GSDs are bred to be thinking dogs, working dogs, so if you, as the owner, do not give them 'stuff' to do, they'll figure out some stuff for themselves, and that includes climbing on furniture, and taking things to chew on them. 

He needs to run and play and exercise until his tongue hangs to the ground and he is too tired to do anything more, and he needs daily novel stimulation in the form of training and exposure to new places and things. 

Check out these threads for some ideas on how to achieve this:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ialize-i-want-photos-videos-puppies-dogs.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/development-socialization/111084-proper-exercise-puppies.html

Really fun everyday stuff that anyone can do and is GREAT for challenging our pups and giving their bodies and MINDS a workout:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/agility/85897-agility-real-world.html


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

my girl is the same, I couldnt exercise enough to stop it. If shes tired she goes zombie and stumbles around mouthing anything she can, she wont sleep out of her cage. That said shes pretty good but thats because she spends half the time in the cage. Shes 6 months and right now is a phase ( I hope) where shes extra bad.


----------



## AdamandEve (Jun 9, 2013)

It sounds maybe like your dog may not be getting enough mental stimulation and exercise. Try clicker training. Maybe he is not being stimulated enough. I find that a lot of my success with my 6 mo GSD is a lot of positive reinforcement. No spanking or hollering. A stern no is all she needs. Always positive and fun.

Reward often for pleasurable actions. Have him come and sit as much as you can. Teaching tricks is good for stimulating your dog and making him think and its good bonding. 

Also daily walking. Very important. It helps release excess energy. I walk mine 2 miles a day. it calms her down inside.

Crate training is important also. Never use it as punishment. I usually stick a king with treats it when i have to leave her in there. Treat every time he goes in crate.

Play with him. I dunno Im no expert but this is what has worked for me. I never yell or spank. always praise and reward and stay positive and most importantly make it fun. Good luck.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Linck (Mar 25, 2013)

I have a stubborn 5 months old male too. I wear that puppy out, play, exercise, lots of toys, enrolled in training, doggie play date, etc. When he was younger we had to deal with bite and potty training. But we managed to pass that phase. So I tell myself this too shall pass


----------

